# Which used backhoe?



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

I am considering the purchase of an older used backhoe loader. Obviously there are many brands. I want a heated cab & 4wd. Budget is $15K. Seems like what I see most often are Case 580's. Is this because of price, durability, strong operater? Just looking for general opinions on various machines that a novice could depend on.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Case 580 all the way. It is a great backhoe. My boss is a CAT man 100% but wehen it comes to backhoes he will only buy case. We got a 590 super M.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I bought a JD 310C which fits your description. I know the resale on those are strong and our local dealer is pretty good. You are pretty much bottomed on price for a 4x4 w/heat in this price range, so you probably won't get hurt too bad if you had to sell it. Might struggle to find one in this range that is decent.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

My whole life I have driven Case and New Holland. I must say the case always out did the NH in several categories. NH is a cheaper machine but it is always much harder to break the 580, the NH usually has electrical gremlins. The NH is a newer LB 75. Goodluck


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I have operated backhoes for more years than I can remember. I think you could find a good machine if you stick with the big three (Cat, Case, Deere). You will be able to get parts and service on any of them. IMO, what is more important than brand is the condition of the individual machine. I think you may be hard pressed to find a good unit for the price that you have set for your budget. I would recommend that you look for a "one owner" machine. Most preferably owned by an owner operator who takes good care of his/her machine. It will be easy to tell by looking at the condition of the machine that's for sale, and at the machines (backhoe, and equipment hauler) he's currently using. You may have to look at a machine that is older in years, to fit your budget. I would rather find a machine that is older, but has less hours on it. The age may rear it's head with bad hoses, and other worn rubber items. Higher hours will show in worn components. Hoses are cheaper to repair/replace. My TLB was bought new in '97. It now has about 12,000 hours on it. This is possible for a machine that is well maintained and not abused.


----------



## jimz2500 (Dec 19, 2008)

Couldn't have said it better myself. I'm partial to the 310 JD, but as stated before, a well maintained hoe will run a long time. .... and just realized this thread is 2 months old ... oi vey!


----------



## Ozz (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, I'm a bit late, but the 580s I run (K,L,M) are some pretty tough machines. 

And Case has always had a good hoe. Ever since the 580B.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Yea, the 580 is the way to go for a 15 g budget. Cheap and parts can be had anywhere. I taught myself when I was 15 to run a hoe on a 580. I've ran the D,E,K,L, and the most recent being the Super M standard and extend-a-hoe. 4 wheel drive is a must have and the extend-a-hoe is a nice feature to have. I have also ran a few Deere 310's and a 410. Although it felt like the Deere's had more engine HP and torque when pushing piles, The 580 was much more comfy in the cabin for those long storms.Im partial to the old school 580K wesport


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

CAT 416 420 always had great luck with them snow and dirt work


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I have had my eye out for awhile now for a Case 580 without the backhoe. I just want a weight on the back. It has proven harder to find than one may think though...


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

merrimacmill;1053095 said:


> I have had my eye out for awhile now for a Case 580 without the backhoe. I just want a weight on the back. It has proven harder to find than one may think though...


Try looking for a 570. They are basically the same machine but they come equiped with a box blade on the back (instead of a hoe). Rock & Dirt, Machinery Trader, etc. Many rental yards, such as RSC, have been selling them. It may be a little bit more challenging to find them with cabs though. I have heard of some on this site who are using them for snow removal. I think Deldoug may be using them to support his loaders on commercial work.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

+1 on the 570. My local mason supply has I think a 570LXT with weights on the back. Nice little machine.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

merrimacmill;1053095 said:


> I have had my eye out for awhile now for a Case 580 without the backhoe. I just want a weight on the back. It has proven harder to find than one may think though...


Have not seen any case 580's with out the hoe on the back be very rear to find ANY do a serch for the 570 those you might find.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

cat320;1053248 said:


> Have not seen any case 580's with out the hoe on the back be very rear to find ANY do a serch for the 570 those you might find.


I would assume that the only ones without a hoe on themm will be those that were damaged while transporting. I once worked for a large company that had a "yard dog". It was a Ford 755 that had a 55 gallon drum on the back (for ballast) that was filled with concrete (poured in and allowed to cure). The hoe was destroyed when it hit an overpass (at 55-60 MPH) during transport. Obviously the driver did not load it correctly (I assume that the boom was left in the up position). Cases can be transported in this manor without being over 14' high (on most trailers). This fact could make it even harder to locate one.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

You should never trailer a hoe with the boom up. It Should be unlocked with the bucket resting on the trailer deck. It should be unlocked before driving onto the trailer. Just sayin...


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

I agree that either a case or cat. Put a lot of hours on both brands. I preferred the CAT for feel and horsepower but the 580 is a great old work horse that is hard to find fault with. Deere makes a 210 that sounds about like the 570. A box blade instead of hoe.Also looks to be a nice machine. Buck and Knobby has two of them. 20k range ,another 40k. The one thing I noted when we were buying which was 10 years ago is how the Case seemed kind of outdated as far as hp,and controls compared to CAT,Deere,and JCB. I think though if you take your time and really look you'll find a good machine at reasonable price.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

sqdqo;1038064 said:


> I am considering the purchase of an older used backhoe loader. Obviously there are many brands. I want a heated cab & 4wd. Budget is $15K. Seems like what I see most often are Case 580's. Is this because of price, durability, strong operater? Just looking for general opinions on various machines that a novice could depend on.


I'm extremely partial to Deere sqdqo,as I've run them exclusively since '83.For an all around reliable,strong runner,I feel they're the cat's azz.If you want speed only--go Case.The perfect rig for you would be a 310 or 410 B,C,or D--all can be had in your price range.I've been seeing a lot of them lately. Good luck.


----------

